# Culinary vs Restaurant, Hotel Management



## culinary2010 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I am not quite sure if you guys have read my entry in the Welcome Forum but my name is Paul and I am a 11th grade culinary student at Delcastle  High school. I plan on going to college afterward but I am not sure what to take, straight culinary or restaurant hotel management. I am torn because I like cooking but I also think that the management side of the business would be interesting to study up on. The problem is though I don’t know too much about that part, but would like to learn. So anyone with insight about this that could help me I would really appreciate.


----------



## rainliberty (Jun 10, 2008)

If I were you and had to choose I would go with Hotel Management. You don't have to go the school to be a great chef, while having a Hotel Management degree will in all likelyhood probably be required for you to work in upper level hotels. The pay for it will most definitely be better anyway, and from what I've been told personally, being a hotel manager is easy work if you get yourself organized nicely.


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

You should check with your local colleges too. You may not have to choose. I know with the community college I go to if you take culinary management, thats a 2 year course and then if you were to want to do the Hotel management course there are many of the same subjects in that course you would have transfer credits. You could then have the hotel management diploma in about a year instead of the usual 2 years. You're really young so you have lots of time to get as much education as you want. You probably won't know which field you will prefer the most until you get out there in the field and see how you like it in a real world situation. If you can find a course which offers a field placement or internship that may help sway you one way or the other.


----------

